# Bleigussformen!!



## Graass (14. April 2007)

hallo bin gerade dabei mir bleigussformen zu frässen

hir mal cad foto´s

was haltet ihr davon?

kann mir noch einer tips geben wie gemau gissen soll (warme form, kalte form, trennmittel, talkum,und und und)

cu richie


----------



## WalKo (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

Aus was für Material ist deine Form? 
Habe auch mal gegossen  mit einer selber gemachten Messingform. Das Abkühlen hat viel zu Lange gedauert im Vergleich zur Aluform.
Bei gekauften Gusformen, wird empfohlen den ersten Guss ohne Ösen zu machen, einfach um die Form auf Temperatur zu bringen, weil bei zu kalter Form die Hohlräume nicht richtig ausgegossen werden. Zu Heiß darf die Form auch nicht sein, es gab eine komische Oberfläche am Pilker. 


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Dummfisch (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

Hallo,
das sieht recht fein aus.

Die Form wird nach ein, zwei Güssen von alleine warm, da läuft das Blei besser. Die Zuläufe sehen mir recht schmal aus, da würde ich die Form eher doch vorwärmen, damit sie nciht vorzeitig verstopfen. Wenn du kein glänzendes Blei haben willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall Talcum nehmen (nicht einatmen). Willst du hochglänzende Gewichte, die Form über einer Kerze kräftig einrußen, das Blei läuft dann aber nicht so gut wie bei Talcum.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## holle (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

*bleigussformen!*

dort gibts tips und formen zu genehmen preisen.


----------



## Graass (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

hallo

dir form ist aus aluminum, dasss ich mit der cnc maschine fegfräst habe!

danke für eure tips werde die form morgen mal ausprobiren!!

cu richie


----------



## silbi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

ist ok
ich würde noch folgendes ändern.

gib dem Anguss eine definierte Anbrisskante. d.h. erst kurz vor dem eigentlichen Artikel verjüngen. Grund : besseres Gießverhalten und dir gefriert der Anguss nicht so leicht ein. 

Mach dir nicht so viel arbeit mit den Zentrierungen. Tauch mit nem 10er Kugelfräser ein und setzt 2 Stahlkugeln ein


----------



## Willi90 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

he hast du ne cnc fräse oder was?


----------



## Willi90 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

auserdem: wir haben hier im bord auch gute Info... http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/dezember05_gussformenbau.htm


----------



## friggler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bleigussformen!!*

Hi Grass,

Sorry aber Ich vermute dass die Formen SO nicht gut, oder gar nicht funktionieren.
Damit wirst Du vermutlich immer halbe Bleie giessen...

Mein Vorschlag:
Kipp die Einzelnen Gussnester um 90° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Dann zeigt die Spitze nach links. Den Anguss setzt Du dann genau auf die höchste Stelle. Dann knapp daneben noch einen Steiger (kleiner Kanal von ca. 1mm durch den die Luft entweichen kann) mit 45°setzen. Bei der Anordnung kannst Du auch in die Spitze besser Wirbel einlegen. Ich setze an der tiefsten Stelle immer auch noch einen kleinen Kanal, da reicht aber 0,5mm locker.

Ansonsten ist die absolut klasse! So eine Möglichkeit hätte Ich auch gerne...

Gruss
Andreas


----------

